# Fee Paid - women who had a child after being diagnosed w the peri-menopause



## Sammy R (May 22, 2010)

Hello! I'm looking to speak with women who after being given the news that their hormones/symptoms suggest they'd entered (possibly early) the peri-menopause in fact go on to have a baby naturally.
There is a fee payable on publication & a recommendation fee for you if you know someone who has experienced this lovely gift from Mother Nature  
Thanks!
[email protected] 
(For national newspaper - all contributions are read back to you/or emailed so you can check through and approve)


----------

